# Dx for thalamic stroke



## cpc2013 (Mar 21, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a ICD-9 code for thalamic stroke/infarct?
thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey 

From Wikipedia, Dejerine–Roussy syndrome or thalamic pain syndrome (338.0) is a condition developed after a thalamic stroke, a stroke causing damage to the thalamus. Ischemic strokes and Hemorrhagic strokes can cause lesioning in the thalamus.

So if you have Dx as a Thalamic Stroke then as per Index of diseases of ICD 9 CM, 434.91 is the only option. 

Hope this helps!!!

VJ


----------

